# kavallerie shepherds?



## Billycor (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking to get a pup soon, thoughts/suggestions on kavallerie shepherds as a reputable breeder. I am looking to get mainly a companion dog and have owned german shepherds my entire life.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Solid dogs from what I see. I wouldn't mind getting a pup from them. They work their dogs. Czech and DDR lines from what I can tell.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Looks like a newer breeder with a good start. Nice lines and pairings, talk to the breeder in depth about what you are looking for and your lifestyle so they can match the right pup to you.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## xxxxxxxxKavallerie.Shepherds (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kind words guys/gals I figured I should probably join the forum Now I will just need to find time to post every now and again))


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kavallerie.Shepherds said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words guys/gals I figured I should probably join the forum Now I will just need to find time to post every now and again))


 
well welcome! lol. Just remember, we LOVE pictures. Especially puppy pictures. We're slightly addicted.


----------



## xxxxxxxxKavallerie.Shepherds (Jun 25, 2013)

Here are some plump babies for your viewing pleasures))


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

kavallerie.shepherds said:


> here are some plump babies for your viewing pleasures))


 

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Cute puppies!

Nice website too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooooooo cute! and of course I see my fav color in there


----------



## xxxxxxxxKavallerie.Shepherds (Jun 25, 2013)

> Nice website too.


Thank you I build websites as a hobby too! 


> sooooooo cute! and of course I see my fav color in there


Yes there's a few black sables too Who couldn't just love looking at a black sable)))


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kavallerie.Shepherds said:


> Thank you I build websites as a hobby too!
> 
> 
> Yes there's a few black sables too Who couldn't just love looking at a black sable)))


 
well I'm definitely in love with black sables. Love my little terror pup. he's my dream pup. Hoping for another black sable male in a couple years if convincing of the husband works out!


----------



## xxxxxxxxKavallerie.Shepherds (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm sure your hubby will cave in after he falls in love with your Terror pup)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kavallerie.Shepherds said:


> I'm sure your hubby will cave in after he falls in love with your Terror pup)


 
he already loves him but he's dead set on two dogs and no more... The animals are mine. he's just.... here lol. he's basically along for the ride whether he likes it or not. Like a hostage. A very opinionated hostage.


----------



## Billycor (Oct 31, 2012)

Placed my deposit a couple days ago! Cant wait for next year!



Kavallerie.Shepherds said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words guys/gals I figured I should probably join the forum Now I will just need to find time to post every now and again))


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Billycor said:


> Placed my deposit a couple days ago! Cant wait for next year!


 
!!!!!!! Now the waiting begins!!!!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations !! Well worth the wait. Loving every minute with our Dock vom Kavallerie
aka "Rocky !


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Welcome!

You have some great dogs in your program and wish you luck with those adorable babies!


----------

